# Php + MySQL sur X: installation ?



## MacDavid (25 Juin 2001)

Bonjour à tous,

Je me bats contre moi même depuis trois jours pour installer MySQL et un serveur PHP sur mon Mac. Pour l'heure, je sors vaincu de ce face à face avec moi même (ce qui n'est pas trés plaisant, je vous assure, mais ceci est une autre histoire).

J'ai lu et relu les posts ici même. En vain.

Une bonne âme aurait-elle quelques minutes pour signaler ici bas une installation pas à pas de tout ceci?

Merci 1000 fois d'avance.

------------------


----------



## benR (25 Juin 2001)

Euh...
perso moi je peux pas (j'ai deja eu tellement de mal que j'ai abandonne)... Mai ssi tu décris un peu plus exactement ce qui ne marche pas, je suis sûr que Toine, notre spécialiste es PHP/Mysql, se fera un plaisir de t'aider (s'il a passé son oral  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )

bon courage quand même !


----------



## PowerMike (25 Juin 2001)

Je l'ai bien installé, quand à savoir si ça marche maintenant ...


----------



## L'Olonnais (25 Juin 2001)

Yep !

J'ai bataillé pas mal moi aussi pour que ça fonctionne, en partant des sources de php4, y'a une fichier qui merde, le correctif tu le trouveras sur www.stepwise.com  ainsi qu'une marche à suivre.

tchô

ps : si ça marche toujours pas je t'enverrai la liste des manips que j'ai effectué.


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (25 Juin 2001)

Ben, ilest en cours  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mais bon, en attenda-nt, vous pouvez poser quand même vos questions, on va bien réussirà le faire marcher un jour


----------



## pat (26 Juin 2001)

Salut les gars, moi aussi je n'arrive pas à faire marcher PHP et MySQL et apache sur mon Mac OS X. Bon apache c'est ok, mais j'ai tout installé et configuré comme c'était dit sur Stepwise.com pour php et Mysql et mes scripts php ne sont toujours pas interprétés, même après restart et modif de la config apache.

Il n'y a pas quelqu'un qui saurait faire un super tutorial en français de comment installer tout ça ? Il ne resterait plus qu'à le publier comme dossier macgeneration et le tour est joué.

Nous sommes des dizaines à merdouiller avec la même chose. C'est quand-même dommage !

A+

Pat


----------



## JackSim (26 Juin 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par pat:
*Il n'y a pas quelqu'un qui saurait faire un super tutorial en français de comment installer tout ça ? Il ne resterait plus qu'à le publier comme dossier macgeneration et le tour est joué.

Nous sommes des dizaines à merdouiller avec la même chose. C'est quand-même dommage !*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Très bonne idée. Alors, qui s'y colle ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





------------------
*JackSim*


----------



## MacDavid (26 Juin 2001)

Avez vous entendu parlé de «PHP4X - PHP for Mac OS X»?

Qu'en dites vous?

Voici le texte de présentation...


Click on the Disk Image Icon to Download PHP4X. After downloading unzip the file using stuffit expander and double click the image to activate it.

This distribution includes the latest stable release of PHP4 (Version 4.0.5). Please read the "BEFORE Installation" document carefully before starting the installation. This version includes the precompiled PHP4 with XML-, MySQL-, zLib-, Sockets- and Session-support. 
Use the PHP Admin Tool to configure your PHP4 Settings with a Cocoa based GUI.

As special add on this package includes a pre-configured version of phpMyAdmin 2.1 to access and administrate MySQL-Databases via a web interface.

Release date: 20th June 2001. This preview will work unlimited. 

+ d'infos: PHP4X


----------



## MacDavid (26 Juin 2001)

Pour info, encore, voici ce qu'indique le READ ME

 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR> This is a Public Preview. There are known problems with the Installation. If you can't see the Test Page after doing all Installation-Steps as described in the PHP Admin Tool (in /Applications) run the following command as root from the command line:

/usr/sbin/apxs -i -n -a /Library/WebServer/PHP4X/libphp4.so

This command activates the PHP4.0.5 DSO-Module in Apache. Due to some problems with authentication it is not yet possible to do this via the GUI (although there is a button for it). This problem will be solved till the final release.

Additionally you have to register the .php-file extension as described in the PHP Admin Tool. This will pass all files with the .php-extension to the PHP-Engine. <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Le fichier total fait dans les 11 mégas.


----------



## simon (26 Juin 2001)

Si jamais à cette adresse tu peux trouver PHP et mySQL pour OS X avec une description de comment les installer

[ 26 juin 2001: Message édité par : JackSim ]


----------



## Neo (26 Juin 2001)

Salut tout le monde,

J'ai trouvé un installeur PHP MySQL où ils promettent aucune ligne de commande : MacOS Guru.

Je cite :  <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR> With the SQL4X and PHP4X distributions you can install MySQL 3.23 and PHP 4 using the Mac OS X installer. No command line needed. Promised.
 <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Par contre faut télécharger les installeurs, on a rien sans rien  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A+


----------



## MacDavid (26 Juin 2001)

Oui, c'est celui dont je parlais...

Mais...

 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR> 
Click on the Disk Image Icon to Download SQL4X. After downloading unzip the file using stuffit expander and double click the image to activate it. 

This distribution includes the latest stable release of MySQL (Version 3.23.38). Please read the "BEFORE Installation" document carefully before starting the installation. This version makes some general enhancements to the GUI.

Release date: 1st June 2001. This preview will work till 30th June 2001. <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


----------



## ocrteam (27 Juin 2001)

Bravo les gars, vous venez de redonner les adresses de mes anciens post !!


----------



## simon (27 Juin 2001)

Alors MacDavid ou tu en es dans tout ça ??!?


----------



## MacDavid (28 Juin 2001)

Hé bien, malgré plusieurs heures d'essai, d'où mon silence, c'est un échec.

Chargement de PHP4X09a.dmg.zip: sans probleme
Copie de PHP4X09a.dmg.zip sur mon DD: sans probleme

Mais apres, la cata.

Ouverture de PHP Admin Tool
-&gt; différents essais de paramétrages
Mais, jamais je n'ai pu acceder à file://localhost/Library/WebServer/Documents/PHP4X/test.php

A chaque fois, ca me renvoie à: file://localhost/Library/WebServer/Documents/PHP4X/testPHP.url

Soit: [InternetShortcut]
URL=http://127.0.0.1/PHP4X/test.php

En gros, tout montre que l'installation n'est pas correcte, ou finie. 

J'ai ensuite fait comme indiqué dans le Read Me

If you can't see the Test Page after doing all Installation-Steps as described in the PHP Admin Tool (in /Applications) run the following command as root from the command line:

/usr/sbin/apxs -i -n -a /Library/WebServer/PHP4X/libphp4.so

Pas de probleme:
cp /Library/WebServer/PHP4X/libphp4.so /usr/libexec/httpd/libphp4.so
chmod 755 /usr/libexec/httpd/libphp4.so

Mais, apres, aucun changement.

Rien ne s'affiche. Si je veux paramètrer PhpMyadmin, file://localhost/Library/WebServer/Documents/PHP4X/phpMyAdmin/index.php tourne dans le vide (comme tous les fichiers avec suffixes .php) et n'affiche rien...

En clair, je rame sévèrement. Il doit me manquer quelque(s) chose(s). Vraiment, je serai ultra reconnaissant à toute bonne âme qui pourrait mon montrer La Lumière ;-)

PS: désolé si les urls indiquées avaient déjà été données par d'autres.

[28 juin 2001 : message édité par MacDavid]


----------



## simon (28 Juin 2001)

Moi je te dis essais peut-être la manière suivante:
Avec Apache tu te log dans ton dossier http://127.0.0.1/~login/  normalement il va prendre la page index.html de ton dossier "Sites". Maintenant tu crées la page suivante et tu l'appelles index.php et la met dans le dossier "Sites"

&lt;?php

print("&lt;a href=\"http://www.macg.co\"&gt;MacG&lt;/a&gt;&lt;br&gt;");

?&gt;

tu reprends ton navigateur web et tu tapes 127.0.0.1/~login/index.php

Et si là il n'y a  rien du tout ou qu'il t'affiche un message d'erreur c'est qu'il  y a un problème  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sinon c'est tout bon   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Encore un truc si tu utilises OmniWeb moi j'avais eu des problèmes notamment avec phpMyAdmin et MySQL...alos si jamais utilise Explorer


----------



## MacDavid (29 Juin 2001)

Excuse moi Simon mais mon probleme, c'est justement: comment acceder à Apache. Là, j'avoue, pour moi c'est obscur: ou est Apache, comment l'actionner, etc?

Merci encore, vraiment.


----------



## KillerDeMouches (30 Juin 2001)

Moi g eu aucun probleme pour les installer...

Cherchez MySql dans version tracker... Telechergez le build non officiel et allez sur le site indiqué pour les instruction.. Sur le meme sit il y a la procedure d'instalation de PHP...

Ca marche impecable et c'est une des raison pricipales pour lesquelles je suis sous mac Os X depuis sa sortie!


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (30 Juin 2001)

Ben pour lancer Apache, tu vas dans les préférences systèmes, et dans partage, tu fais activer le serveur Web.
ou alors dans le terminal en te logguant sous Root, tu tappes apachectl stars

et pour y accéder.
Soit
http://localhost/ 
et dans ce cas tu arrives au page se trouvant adns le dossier /Library/Web Server/Documents/

ou alors  http://localhost/~login/ 
et dans ce cas, tu arrives dans le dossier Sites du login en question.. ou login est le nom d'un utilistaur  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et ensuite, tu peux faire pareil mais au lieu de localhost, tu mets ton adresse ip


----------



## MacDavid (30 Juin 2001)

Avant toute chose, merci à tous du temps que vous prenez pour m'aider.

Cette fois, Apache est installé (merci Toine).
En revanche, pour ce qui est de MySQL, nada, que pouic. Ne parlons pas de phpMyAdmin.

J'ai cherché un site expliquant la démarche pas à pas pour installer tout ca: en vain. (ceci dit, il y a bien celui ci: exomac)

Et ca m'ennuie vraiment.

la, je dosi dire que c'est vraiment obscur pour quelqu'un comme moi.

Je suis tout à fait disposé à faire un peu de place sur mon site pour écrire une sorte de tutorial (j'imagine ne pas etre le seul dans ce cas). mais, mais... faudrait que j'y arrive...

Alors, voila... s'il y avait encore une bonne âme dans l'assistance... Merci d'avance...


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (1 Juillet 2001)

Bah je suis entrain de le faire le tutorial, mais là, je suis pas chez moi, donc je peux pas avancer..


----------



## MacDavid (1 Juillet 2001)

Génial, Toine.

J'attendrai ce qu'il faut.
Meri d'avance


----------



## ocrteam (10 Août 2001)

S'lu Toine.

T'as eu le temps de finir ce tutorial ??

Est-il dispo a qq part ?


----------



## benR (11 Août 2001)

Toin eil est débordé, en ce moment... (je fais attaché de presse, Toine  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)

Comme on n'est pas sectaire pour un sou, tu peux aller visiter les deus tutoriaux de mac4ever (www.mac4ever.com) sur PHP et mySQL. Allez, c'est cadeau:PHP

SQL

je pense que ca devrait aller pour un début, non ?


----------



## ocrteam (15 Août 2001)

hello,

j'ai enfin tout en place: php, apache, mySQL...

1. Il faut faire toutes les mises à jour dispo chez Apple (10.0.4, partage web,..)
2. Installer mySQL
3. Configurer Apache (les lignes propres à apache sont déjà ajoutées, il faut juste enlever les #)
4. Mettre phpMyAdmin dans le dossier webserver-documents-
5. Démarrer mySQL

et ca marche...

je vais mettre le tutorial utilisé sur mon site, un peu de patience, j'ajoute toutes les manip.... non indiquées.

Reste un point noir, il faut relancer mySQL à chaque redémarrage, c'est le seul truc qui mer..

z'avez une solution ??


----------



## MacDavid (15 Août 2001)

tiens nous au courant des que ton tutorial est pret ;-)
merci!


----------



## ocrteam (16 Août 2001)

Le voici, le voilà, le petit tut avec les manip effectuées. Il faut aller à cette adresse: http://ocrteam.forez.com/article.php?sid=17 
Ces manip fonctionne sur mon iMac Snow 500, 128 Mb Ram, X.0.4 et developer tools installé.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et OS 9.1...

Par contre j'ai toujours de solution pour lancer mySQL automatiquement au démarrage. Il faut faire à chaque fois *safe_mysqld &*


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Août 2001)

http://www.access.ch/ml/software/macosx/mysql-startupitem.pkg.tar.gz


----------



## ocrteam (18 Août 2001)

J'ai testé et..... ça ne fonctionne pas... Toine avait déjà annoncé cela dans un autre post...

Z'avez pas autre chose ??


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (3 Septembre 2001)

J'ai essayé ce script à plusieurs reprises mais ça plante à l'install, peut-êtra urez vous + de chance...
http://www.macosxapps.com/article.php?story=20010828231151381 

attention il faut avoir les developper tools...

Bonne chance et à +
E


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (10 Septembre 2001)

J'ai enfin réussi à réaliser la compilation d'un PHP 4.0.6 + MySQL 3.23.41 et Apache 1.3.20 grâce aux explications de ce site :  http://www.devshed.com/Server_Side/Administration/BuildingOnOSX 
Bon courage !


----------



## MacDavid (10 Septembre 2001)

Bonjour à tous,

Si vous voulez, voici quelques pistes d'installation: http://www.boomtchak.net/sections.php?op=viewarticle&artid=65" TARGET=_blank>http://www.boomtchak.net/article.php?sid=967&mode=&order=0&thold=0http://www.boomtchak.net/sections.php?op=viewarticle&artid=65</A> 

Si vous avez des questions:
http://www.boomtchak.net/article.php?sid=967&mode=&order=0&thold=0


----------

